# 5.25" Bay Cooling options



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey all, I am looking to upgrade my air-cooled system a little bit.

I currently have 2 spare 5.25" bays on the front of my computer. I am looking for some cooling options to place there, specifically as an intake. Can you guys recommend anything decent? The only things I can find use 3 bays. Cheers all


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo :wave:

You'd need to check with your local PC bits supplier, but you should be able to get a 5.25" front panel fan, something like this - *Link*.

This specific model has mixed reviews on the Newegg site, but there are others on the same style including 'Turbine' fans.


----------



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

WereBo said:


> Allo :wave:
> 
> You'd need to check with your local PC bits supplier, but you should be able to get a 5.25" front panel fan, something like this - *Link*.
> 
> This specific model has mixed reviews on the Newegg site, but there are others on the same style including 'Turbine' fans.


Thanks for the reply mate,

Would this do any good to cool my system in general? I am not looking for a HDD cooler in particular.


Or something like this :laugh:


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I Like the first cooler you have there. You can try one like this as well which has a hard drive cage with the fan built in so you can install the HD's in the cage and have the fan right there blowing cool air on them. It'll also double as a case fan. Below....


http://en.kioskea.net/guide-achat/s...d-drive-cage-silver-578550397-fiche-technique

the one above has a four drive capacity I think with a front fan attached to it.

http://www.orbitmicro.com/global/istar3x35harddrivebracketfitsin2x525bayswithcoolingfan-p-2339.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=211&products_id=23545

Hope this helps.

Jones


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey...Thank you for this thread...This is exactly what I want to ad to my computer.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

No Worries Bud....alwys glad to help.

Jones


----------



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

derek_jones_36 said:


> I Like the first cooler you have there. You can try one like this as well which has a hard drive cage with the fan built in so you can install the HD's in the cage and have the fan right there blowing cool air on them. It'll also double as a case fan. Below....
> 
> 
> http://en.kioskea.net/guide-achat/s...d-drive-cage-silver-578550397-fiche-technique
> ...


Thanks for the reply Jones, however I am looking for 2 or less 5.25 Bays taken up. I only have 4, and 2 are used by DVD drives, sadly I am not able to sacrifice either of those :4-dontkno

EDIT: Second one looks alright  If only it had more fans :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I mean instead of going through all that hassle why don't you just buy a Antec 900 gamer case 

it comes with 4 fans already 
2x 120mm fronts fans
1x 120mm rear fan
1 x 200 top fan

and you can always add another fan to side but I doubt the mid fan would since your graphics card is probably too big

have a look around at different cases
my HDD's are kept around 25C and I have a Antec 900 case


----------



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> I mean instead of going through all that hassle why don't you just buy a Antec 900 gamer case
> 
> it comes with 4 fans already
> 2x 120mm fronts fans
> ...


I don't want to because the Antec 900 is another $200, and I just built my current PC. I don't feel like forking out another 200. :wink:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohh yea in Australia everything is more expensive my bad.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah sure everything is more expensive but hey...it's Australia....cool enough place to live anyway. 

Jones


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

With that Vantec 'Turbine' fan, it will cool any drives mounted behind it but, if you mount it in an empty bay, it will draw the air into the case itself :wink:


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Is that the vantec fan that goes into the PCI Slot? or is it a different one for the 5.25" bay?

Jones


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It sits in a 5.25" drive bay (See 2nd post above :wink


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would say that is a more suitable option for you to consider. The Vantec unit seems to be the better option. 

Jones


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know if there's a better equivalent, somewhere out there, That one's got some mixed reviews and comments about it :4-dontkno

I posted that particular one, just as an example of what to look for.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

http://microcenter.com/search/searc...drive+bay+fan&category=&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## gsheppard07 (Mar 6, 2009)

This thread is exactly what I was looking for! I was in the market for a new case and was going to go with the XCLIO Windtunnel, but the Antec 900 looks like a better deal anyway (XCLIO was $30 shipping charges from Newegg, so they came out to be about the same price).

But before the case upgrades I was looking at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185020
which had decent reviews.


----------



## gsheppard07 (Mar 6, 2009)

I actually still can't decide between the cases. It would be nice to have a top fan, which the XCLIO doesn't have, but the 2 side fans are nice as well.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

the antec 300 only comes with 2 fans and there's 2 empty front slots for 12cm fans


----------

